

A VC: Every Product Is A Platform - joshwa
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/09/every-product-i.html

======
karzeem
He gets at a really smart point here, and it's really the most important one
of the article: if your existence helps secure others' existence, then you're
sitting in the catbird seat. To paraphrase a professor of mine from a couple
years ago, why steal pieces of the pie from others when you can spend your
time making the pie a lot bigger for everyone?

The best-designed platforms not only get better with more apps, but they make
it so that the presence of every new app benefits all the others.

